# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  German-Russian in Moskau

## Natalia N

Hi everyone!
I'll be very glad to help you with your Russian and practice my English or German!
So wellcome!:) 
Icq 191388379 
Natalia

----------


## raffiaspekulation

hi, 
i am new here. i registered a few minutes ago. 
that is great offer.  
i can speak german. but i want to improve my russian and my english.  
if someone is interesting to talk with me. let me know. i would be glad to hear from someone.

----------


## Indra

herzlich Willkommen  ::

----------


## davidSPB

hallo! bin jetzt in moskau und studiere bis ende februar an der mgimo und wuerde mich sehr gerne mit russischen student/-innen treffen, die deutsch lernen!
freu mich ueber antworten!

----------

